# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2019



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 11:10)

1 Mar 2019 às 11:48#1





*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 14:02)

Cresce um cogumelo a E. 
21°C.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

Já é visivel no radar instabilidade





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 14:34)

Linda bigorna a SE


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:42)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2019 às 14:50)

Grande torre a norte. Ouve-se os trovões!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 14:51)

Em 10 min passou de pouco nublado para muito nublado, ouço trovões a sudeste.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2019 às 15:11)

Célula brutal a norte!


----------



## PauloSR (1 Abr 2019 às 15:32)

Trovoa de forma contínua pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Grande festival


----------



## PauloSR (1 Abr 2019 às 15:36)

Grande bomba!!! Está um cenário magnífico!


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 15:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Célula brutal a norte!


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:52)

Celula de Castelo de Paiva






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:59)

Localização das Descargas Elétricas





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2019 às 16:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Célula brutal a norte!



Essa célula estava mesmo medonha. Cerca de cinco trovões por minuto que estava a produzir. 


Depois a animação rodou para E/SE e aí era cada bomba, minha nossa. E ainda continua. 


Chuva a abrandar agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:19)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 16:19)

Continua a escuridão a sudeste, em aproximação mas já não ouço trovões...


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 16:40)

Relata-se chuva forte e granizo em Paços de Ferreira


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:42)

Que explosão a Este de Penafiel






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (1 Abr 2019 às 16:48)

Já devia haver avisos para o Norte. Vários ecos roxos e avermelhados pelo interior.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 16:55)

Céu muito agressivo a este, parecem haver nuvens undulatus e/ou mammatus. Ouço alguns trovões. ￼Mas anda tudo à volta


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:55)

Hawk disse:


> Já devia haver avisos para o Norte. Vários ecos roxos e avermelhados pelo interior.


Os avisos vão aparecer depois de ocorrer é assim que funciona Portugal 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2019 às 16:58)

Aguaceiro forte!
Vários trovões a acompanhar.


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2019 às 17:07)

Boas,
pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe e abafado, céu muito escuro a E/NE e SE do Porto


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 17:08)

Faísca a este  Relâmpago horizontal.
Chove bem, depois de vários minutos a chover apenas moderadamente.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2019 às 17:41)

Boa tarde ,
Por Gondomar céu muito escuro 
Chuvisca mas para já sem trovoada 
Temperatura atual de 16,7°C
72% hr
1015 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:44)

Estou no Porto rumo a Este para ver se vejo algo






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (1 Abr 2019 às 17:46)

Chuva intensa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2019 às 18:09)

Chuva moderada 
Para já por Gondomar nada de trovoada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2019 às 18:25)

Que chuvada acompanhada de granizo e grandes bombas!


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2019 às 19:18)

Agora chove fraco vinda das bigornas em dissipação, está a dar sol e vê-se um arco-íris duplo bem intenso.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2019 às 19:24)

Já não chove 
Abertas de sol 
Acumulados de 3,8 mm
14,4°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2019 às 20:29)

Boa noite companheiros...

NÃO! Não me enganei mesmo sendo hoje o 1º de abril. 
Perdoem-me a minha ausência mas tenho andado a trabalhar bastante e pouco atento à meteorologia.
Mas vejo que vocês se mantêem activos o que saúdo desde já.

Então o dia de hoje começou com pouca nebulosidade e fresca, mas foi aquecendo até ao inicio da tarde, altura em que a nebulosidade apareceu acompanhada de vento.
A chuva apareceu perto das 17h, com um ou outro raio para leste do centro de Paços de Ferreira.
Aqui o acumulado está nos 5,3 mm.
Que venham muitos mais este mês...
Cumprimentos do "desaparecido" aqui e bom acompanhamento meteo.

*Tactual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2019 às 22:36)

Após um dia tempestuoso veio um bonito pôr do sol, como é costume neste dias de trovoada.
Amanhã coloco aqui os meus registos de hoje, entretanto deixo-vos uma foto do pôr do sol.




Sunset after the thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2019 às 23:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Após um dia tempestuoso veio um bonito pôr do sol, como é costume neste dias de trovoada.
> Amanhã coloco aqui os meus registos de hoje, entretanto deixo-vos uma foto do pôr do sol.
> 
> 
> ...


Sublime foto do pôr de Sol !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2019 às 23:42)

Boa noite amigos, 
Dia dos enganos 
Mas o tempo hoje trouxe aguaceiros, mas em Gondomar não houve trovoada 
Acumulados de 3,8 mm
Temperatura máxima de 19,6°C
Atual de 13,7°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Abr 2019 às 13:11)

Boa tarde,
Dia mais fresco por cá.
Esteve nevoeiro até ás 11h sensivelmente.
Agora já abriu, restam apenas algumas nuvens .


----------



## guimeixen (2 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro e a mínima foi de 7,7ºC. Durante o dia esteve ainda algum vento e formaram-se alguns cumulus, uns deles mais gordinhos.
Amanhã coloco aqui algumas fotos do nevoeiro de hoje.
Deixo aqui o link para os registos da trovoada de ontem:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-braga-1-abril-2019.10020/




joselamego disse:


> Sublime foto do pôr de Sol !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Obrigado!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2019 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

Ontem o dia começou com poucas nuvens, bastante sol, mas já com ligeira descida da temperatura.
Apesar disso ainda permitiu andar de T-shirt a trabalhar na ramada cá de casa, até às 20h...

O dia de hoje começou com céu limpo,mas agora está a entrar nebulosidade média-baixa vinda de norte. O culpado: o vento, o qual sopra moderado, com rajadas, de N, persistente.
Com ele virá aos poucos o frio; por agora está a afastar o ar morno que ainda por cá anda e lentamente o ar frio polar marítimo virá para o nosso litoral. Amanhã já se deve notar bem a descida da temperatura.

*Ontem
Tmín: 6,3ºC
Tmáx: 19,0ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 4,0ºC

Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 56%*​


----------



## rokleon (3 Abr 2019 às 13:07)

Vento fresco de Norte. Fotos que tirei às 11:45 na minha corrida hoje 

Vista para Nordeste e Este, respetivamente.










Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Abr 2019 às 22:01)

Boa noite,

Mínima de 5,8°C e neste momento estão 8,8°C. Durante o dia esteve bastante vento de NW e ainda continua agora mas já não tão intenso. Houve também muitas nuvens e ainda chegou a cair umas pingas durante a tarde.

Fotos do nevoeiro de ontem:


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2019 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima de *5.4 ºc*.

Neste momento 5.6 ºc , vento fraco, alguma nebulosidade já a entrar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Abr 2019 às 08:20)

Chove com 4°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2019 às 09:06)

Bom dia ,
Céu a ficar nublado 
Mínima de 5,5°C
Atual de 6,9°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 12:01)

Boa tarde a todos! A tão esperada frente já está ao largo da costa entre Porto e Aveiro, e a norte do Porto já entrou... vem com bom aspecto!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 12:27)

Bom veremos o que reservam os próximos dias. 
Se os valores forem os previstos nos próximos 10 dias iríamos atingir ou superar os valores da média mensal. 
Aqui mais a sul o previsto ronda entre os 30 a 40 mm de acumulado. 
No final do mês é possível um acentuado desagravamento da seca. Podendo mesmo terminar a norte e centro e as barragens a norte e centro deverão ficar a 100%


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,

Dia cinzento pelo Porto, já estava cansado do céu azul...  
Quanto a chuva... bem... digamos que com 0 mm acumulados até ao momento não há, ainda, grande risco de enchentes... aguardando ansiosamente pelas próximas horas/dias.
O que está é um frio do caraças  9,6ºC neste momento  Mínima de 5,4ºC


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 13:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! A tão esperada frente já está ao largo da costa entre Porto e Aveiro, e a norte do Porto já entrou... vem com bom aspecto!


Infelizmente muito fraquinha ainda, deixou, até ver, dois pingos e um borrifo aqui por casa


----------



## rokleon (4 Abr 2019 às 14:14)

Começou a chover há cerca de meia hora, na cidade de Aveiro. Chuviscos, por agora.


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2019 às 14:42)

Já chove por Gondomar 
Temperatura em descida 
10,9° C
78% HR
1005 hPa
Acumulados de 0,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2019 às 15:36)

Continua a chuva fraca 
2,1 mm acumulados 
10,4°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (4 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Boa tarde, 
Tenho andado afastado tal como a chuva...work work work,,,
Entretanto a chuva chegou a Covas. Finalmente. Os terrenos estão demasiado secos. 
4.1 mm acumulados numa expectativa de 20 mm para este dia. Veremos.


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2019 às 17:02)

Continua chuva fraca 
Temperatura em descida 
9,7°C
Pressão atmosférica também em descida 1002 hPa
85% hr
3,7 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 17:26)

Boas,

Pluviómetros a encher pelo Porto, o ISEP com uns belos 8,1 mm acumulados 
8,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2019 às 18:06)

Boas,
dia frio pelo Porto, sigo com 8.6ºc actuais e cai uma chuva gelada, *10.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Abr 2019 às 18:44)

Apenas 7°c por valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 19:40)

Chove bem agora:






12,4 mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2019 às 19:47)

Muita chuva pelo Porto neste momento


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Abr 2019 às 20:24)

O carro marca *7* *graus* por aqui, com chuva forte.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 20:32)

Continua a cair, acompanhada por algum vento. 17 mm acumulados e 8,4ºC. Sensação térmica de 5,6ºC


----------



## guimeixen (4 Abr 2019 às 20:45)

Chuva bastante forte agora!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 20:47)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento; que cenário maravilhoso  18,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## RamalhoMR (4 Abr 2019 às 20:48)

Boa noite.
Ora de regresso a base. O que é bom acaba sempre depressa.

Aqui por Braga abateu se uma noite invernal.
Frio chuva continua e persistente e vento a soprar com intensidade tambem.
E depois logo vira o mitico pos frontal.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2019 às 20:52)

Chuvada por aqui, até faz "fumo" *20.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2019 às 21:07)

Boa noite
Gondomar 
Chuva forte 
Acumulados de 13,5 mm
9,1°C
Sensação térmica de 6,0°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2019 às 21:12)

Boa noite,
Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

Boas noites.
Eis que chegou a abençoada chuva e levo 21.6mm acumulados.
Venha sexta e sábado. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 22:19)

Tudo mais calmo, por agora; 21,3 mm acumulados. Bem bom 
8,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2019 às 23:01)

Tudo mais calmo 
Acumulados de 16,1 mm
Temperatura de 9,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2019 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

Olha que bom! Chuva democrática pelo nosso Litoral Norte.
Os valores de precipitação andam próximos por toda a região.
Aqui em casa levo *21,3 mm* de *acumulado*.
Neste momento chuvisca depois de um aguaceiro moderado.
O vento sopra fraco de momento, mas ao início da noite soprou moderado com rajadas.
E está frio, sim senhor. Saudades...
Isto nem aos 10ºC chegou...Dia dos mais frios até ao momento, considerando o outono e o inverno.

*Tmín: 0,5ºC
Tmáx: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2019 às 00:01)

Por aqui estava chuva fraca que parecia nevoeiro. Agora veio chuva moderada e limpou toda névoa que estava 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (5 Abr 2019 às 00:22)

Por Guimarães chove abundantemente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2019 às 00:53)

Aguaceiros 
Temperatura desceu ligeiramente 
8,6°C
Acumulados desde meia noite de 1,2 mm
Pressão a 999 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (5 Abr 2019 às 02:13)

Boa noite,

Queda de granizo no Porto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Abr 2019 às 08:23)

Friooo mas que gelo 5°c céu muito nublado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Acabou de cair um breve aguaceiro com granizo. Radar dinâmico do IPMA em baixo há horas... porque será que não estou surpreendido? Muito mau... 
Acumulado vai nos 4,32 mm. Ontem ficou pelos 22,4 mm. Está frio, mas aguenta-se bem: 8,2ºC. Mínima de 7,1ºC.
Vamos lá ver se somos brindados com alguma hoje


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2019 às 08:38)

Gondomar 
Frio e aguaceiros 
7,2°C
88% hr
Acumulados de 2,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Por Rio Tinto, mínima de *6,7ºC*. Durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros intensos e acompanhados de granizo.

Neste momento 11,2ºC e seu maioritariamente nublado.

Norte.




20190405_102657-01 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

SW.




20190405_102650-01-01 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2019 às 10:41)

Aguaceiro de granizo por aqui 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 10:54)

Queda de granizo na Trofa, pelas 9h. Imagens cedidas por um amigo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 11:31)

Célula sobre Gens, a sudeste, desde Rio Tinto.




20190405_112708-01 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr

*11:50*
Forte escuridão para Norte.




20190405_114825-02 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 11:31)

Trovoada audível.


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2019 às 11:57)

Serra da Freita


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

Nickname disse:


> Serra da Freita


Não consigo ver pelo telemóvel. Está a nevar por lá?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 15:59)

Há cerca de 15 minutos, instantes antes de cair um forte aguaceiro.




20190405_154041 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2019 às 16:03)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos aguaceiros, alguns moderados.
Sinceramente ainda não vi granizo, mas como estive fora várias horas é possível que tenha acontecido dadas as boas condições para isso.
Está fresquinho, isso é certo!
O aguaceiro que está a terminar trouxe consigo a *rajada máxima* do dia: *32,0 km\h*. De resto o vento tem andado fraco, moderado nas passagem das células.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *14,5 mm*.

*Tmín: 2,3ºC
Tmáx: 10,3ºC

Tactual: 7,6ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2019 às 19:09)

Aguaceiro curto mas forte à pouco 
Granizo de pequenas dimensões 
10,1°C
77% hr
Máxima de 12,4°C
Acumulados de 3,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2019 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

O dia ficou marcado pela ocorrência de aguaceiros muito espaçados, especialmente durante a tarde. O acumulado está nos 6,1 mm.

Uma linha de células aproxima-se da costa, deve render mais alguma coisinha:





Neste momento o céu encontra-se quase sem nebulosidade e estão 9,8ºC. Máxima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2019 às 22:13)

Grande trovão agora mesmo, nem sabia que vinha para aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Abr 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite sigo com 9 °c está com muito bom aspeto as imagens de satélite!as serras da  peneda Gerês amarela soajo vão ter acumulações brutais de neve!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2019 às 23:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite sigo com 9 °c está com muito bom aspeto as imagens de satélite!as serras da  peneda Gerês amarela soajo vão ter acumulações brutais de neve!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Por aqui ainda não se passa nada.

Charlie amanhã um sítio porreiro para ir ver a neve perto do Porto que achas?


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2019 às 02:29)

Boa noite,

Queda de granizo no Porto.

Continuação de bons seguimentos para os próximos dias.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Abr 2019 às 04:22)

Grande bomba! 


Pra já sem chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Abr 2019 às 04:35)

Raio inacreditável há pouco mesmo à minha frente!!! 


Fiquei uns 5 segundos sem ver nada. Ainda consigo ver o raio se piscar os olhos, já passados dez minutos. 


O trovão foi violentíssimo!!!


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2019 às 04:41)

Grandes trovões acompanhados de chuva torrencial e granizo!


----------



## FSantos (6 Abr 2019 às 05:20)

Trovoadas e saraiva da grossa.


----------



## Elmamado (6 Abr 2019 às 05:20)

Madalena - Vila Nova de Gaia 
Ouve-se trovoada, ritmo 2 a 3 min, ainda está longe.
Intensidade do vento aumentou nos últimos minutos e a chuva começa aparecer.

Edit: Grande trovão agora e começa a cair chuva forte.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 05:33)

Gondomar 
Grande atividade elétrica 
Trovão 
Granizo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2019 às 05:44)

Boa noite,

Como já reportado, ocorrência de trovoada e queda de granizo.

Não vou poder partilhar fotografias convosco porque não se estendeu para onde estou voltado… Apenas terei captado uns clarões.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 07:29)

Stinger disse:


> Por aqui ainda não se passa nada.
> 
> Charlie amanhã um sítio porreiro para ir ver a neve perto do Porto que achas?


Mafomedes ou alto espinho

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2019 às 08:35)

Noite animada pelo Porto.
Caiu granizo bastante forte e ouviram-se  alguns trovões.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia!
Parece que não fui o único a acordar com o maravilhoso som do São Pedro a partir a loiça toda... 
Não consegui sair da cama, mas ainda ouvi uns 4 ou 5 trovões bem fortes e chuva intensa.

Ainda consegui apanhar a célula no radar:






Muito escuro neste momento, com 10ºC e mais 7,62 mm no pote  A mínima foi de 7,4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 08:56)

Manhã de granizo e rajadas de vento
Madrugada com Trovoada que me fez acordar 
Que amanhecer maravilhoso por Gondomar e arredores do Porto  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (6 Abr 2019 às 10:47)

Tragam correntes se vierem explorar o Alto de Espinho.


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2019 às 10:49)

FSantos disse:


> Tragam correntes se vierem explorar o Alto de Espinho.


Que estrada é essa?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 10:52)

Stinger disse:


> Que estrada é essa?


Provavelmente a estrada paralela ao ip4 junto a pousada

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (6 Abr 2019 às 10:52)

Nacional Amarante-Vila Real N15


----------



## RamalhoMR (6 Abr 2019 às 10:58)

Bom dia
São Pedro andou a partir a tralha que tem em sua casa ahaha
Forte trovoada e queda de granizo aqui por Braga por volta das 4 e 30 da manhã. Ainda foram uns valentes roncos.
Por agora cai mais um aguaceiro moderado. Hoje o dia e neste regime.
E está frio.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2019 às 11:21)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva de noite e muitos dos aguaceiros tinham granizo.
Um dos trovões quando passaram as células mais potentes até abanou as janelas.

Três registos desta noite:


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2019 às 12:24)

Agora mesmo a sueste de Espinho











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 13:23)

Troveja pelo Porto Ainda bem que temos radar...  Absolutamente vergonhoso o serviço prestado pelo IPMA...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 13:24)

Trovoada aqui em Rio Tinto, depois de um aguaceiro com algum granizo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 13:31)

Ouvi ronco 
Trovoada aqui por Gondomar 
12,0°C
Céu muito escuro 
Acumulados de 6,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2019 às 13:42)

Boas, 

por aqui também se ouviu trovoada  há pouco e caiu um aguaceiro com algum granizo, durante a madrugada também ocorreu trovoada, sendo um dos trovões tão forte que até me acordou  

Sigo com 10.7ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de Oeste e *7.6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Vim ao alto de espinho e tinha era muito granizo. Para o alvao é que está bem pintado


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2019 às 14:07)

O radar do ipma arouca nao funciona, em que site estão a ver?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 14:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> O radar do ipma arouca nao funciona, em que site estão a ver?



A ver o quê? O @João Pedro  estava a ser irónico


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2019 às 14:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A ver o quê? O @João Pedro  estava a ser irónico



este comentário foi desnecessário, não respondeu à minha questão


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2019 às 14:17)

Trovoada na Zona Oeste da Serra da Freita






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2019 às 14:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> este comentário foi desnecessário, não respondeu à minha questão



 Naturalmente o João Pedro estava a ser irónico, pois se o radar do IPMA (Arouca) não funciona, e com falhas recorrentes quando é mais preciso, qualquer site ou aplicativo que use esses dados não vai mostrar nada.Tens como alternativa ( limitada) o rain alarm que usa os dados do radar Espanhol.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2019 às 14:37)

Snifa disse:


> Naturalmente o João Pedro estava a ser irónico, pois se o radar do IPMA (Arouca) não funciona, e com falhas recorrentes quando é mais preciso, qualquer site ou aplicativo que use esses dados não vai mostrar nada.Tens como alternativa ( limitada) o rain alarm que usa os dados do radar Espanhol.



Obrigado @Snifa pela resposta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 14:39)

Stinger disse:


> Vim ao alto de espinho e tinha era muito granizo. Para o alvao é que está bem pintado


Quer me parecer que as serras mais a norte estão bem mais carregadas de neve  do que o marao e montemuro....
Logo reporto de baião!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2019 às 14:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quer me parecer que as serras mais a norte estão bem mais carregadas de neve  do que o marao e montemuro....
> Logo reporto de baião!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Vou se calhar agora pela a24 até vila pouca de Aguiar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 14:41)

Stinger disse:


> Vou se calhar agora pela a24 até vila pouca de Aguiar


Stinger vi umas fotos de lamas de olo está espetacular!
Se fores muita precaução!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2019 às 14:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada na Zona Oeste da Serra da Freita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A causa poderá estar no disjuntor do quadro que terá saltado mas ninguém tem a chave.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 14:57)

No meu último post, por lapso, identifiquei o @Snifa em vez do @João Pedro. Já corrigi 

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2019 às 15:00)

Se tivesses metido @João Pedro tinha entendido, assim compreendo o teu comentário, tudo fixe


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2019 às 15:26)

Alto de espinho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 15:27)

A Este neste momento.




20190406_151957-01 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 15:28)

Gondomar 
Ouço roncos 
A célula está por aqui perto 
12,9°C














Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.



Paelagius disse:


> A causa poderá estar no disjuntor do quadro que terá saltado mas ninguém tem a chave.


Não me podem dar a chave que eu clono-a e dou uma a cada um dos membros do nosso Litoral Norte? Assim, às tantas, haveria sempre um de nós com disponibilidade de ir lá dar um passeio e colocar aquilo a funcionar de novo...
Ai IPMA IPMA! Salazar estivesse aqui e iam rolar cabeças...

Bem tratando agora de assuntos menos sérios, por aqui acordei com belas bombas a meio da madrugada, mas apercebi-me que estava a afastar-se daqui.
Não dei conta de mais trovoada aqui em cima, mas passaram bem perto.
No entanto, o granizo apareceu por cá, mas não de tarde., só de madrugada\início da manhã.
E os aguaceiros foram bom, vigorosos mas relativamente curtos.
O *acumulado* está nos *11,4 mm*.
Desde o dia 1 tenho um *acumulado* de *54,6 mm*.

A instabilidade parece agora estar a acalmar e amanhã teremos então precipitação do tipo estratiforme, em pouca a moderada quantidade, naturalmente maior da encostas das serras voltadas a oeste.

*Tactual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 59% 
*​*A todos desejo um excelente fim de semana!*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A Este neste momento.


Tens uma vista melhor que a minha  Também já fiz uns registos


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Abr 2019 às 16:01)

Trovão agora mesmo a NO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 16:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Tens uma vista melhor que a minha  Também já fiz uns registos



Depende da perspectiva, esta aqui ficou escondida  Neste momento a sudeste.




20190406_161504-01 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 16:52)

10°c aos 500 m e muito vento.

Montemuro com Boa camada de neve.
Aboboreira sem neve.
Marao com bastante neve acima dos 1200M.
Álvao com muita neve.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 17:26)

É só vê-las a passar, uma atrás da outra 

Recebi a informação de que um avião da TAP, A320 CS-TNU, está parado no Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro depois de ter sido atingido por um raio durante a noite.




20190406_172009-01 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## João Branco (6 Abr 2019 às 17:36)

Ontem por volta das 15:40h fui à janela do meu quarto em Paranhos e num curto espaço de tempo, talvez um minuto, cairam uns flocos daquilo que me parecia ser *água-neve* misturados com chuva, tendo ambos depois dado lugar a granizo. A temperatura não estava assim tão baixa ao nível do solo, mas devia ter um elevado gradiente de arrefecimento com o aumento de altitude, o que deve ter possibilitado o fenómeno. Seja o que for esfoaçava ao cair.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 17:54)

Boas,
Alguns registos de várias células que por aqui passaram pelo início da tarde 
Esta, trouxe trovoada 



Storm Clouds. Porto, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Esta, uma bigorna 



Storm Clouds. Porto, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Esta, _mammatus_ 



Storm Clouds. Porto, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E esta, granizo 



Storm Clouds. Porto, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm Clouds. Porto, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tudo calmo agora, grandes abertas. Acumulado nos 8,89 mm e 12,2ºC.


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2019 às 18:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 10°c aos 500 m e muito vento.
> 
> Montemuro com Boa camada de neve.
> Aboboreira sem neve.
> ...


No alvao tinha lá uma parte com grande camada até parecia uma pista de esqui xD.

Até queria ter ido às antenas mas não sabia como ir e não tinha correntes.

Mas concordo que mais para as serras mais a norte tinha um belo camadao


----------



## Between (6 Abr 2019 às 18:29)

Uma manhã com chuva, por vezes acompanhada com granizo. Durante a tarde esteve bem mais calmo, com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos e abertas de sol. 

Neste momento o céu vai ficando cada vez mais escuro, como podem ver pela foto embelezada por dois arco-íris  À direita temos a serra do Marão e à esquerda a serra da Aboboreira.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2019 às 18:40)

Fotos de um conjunto de células que passaram por aqui por volta das 16h30:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2019 às 18:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos de um conjunto de células que passaram por aqui por volta das 16h30:



Muitos boas, as fotografias! 

A aproximação de mais um aguaceiro.




20190406_182839 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 18:46)

Boas,
Aguaceiros fortes 
11,8°C
7,1 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (6 Abr 2019 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,
Foi dia de trovões: ouvi um de manhã cedo (pelas 8 ou 9 da manhã) e um ou dois mais no fim da manhã/início de tarde.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 19:19)

Montemuro





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2019 às 19:59)

O por do sol a fazer a sua aparição XD


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 22:14)

Resumo da minha estação 
Gondomar 
Meses Janeiro até hoje 














Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2019 às 22:31)

Sigo com 4°c e aguaceiros fracos

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos de um conjunto de células que passaram por aqui por volta das 16h30:


Belíssimas!  Quase que se parecem com roll clouds nalgumas fotos.

Ao final do dia fui até à praia à caça do pôr do sol, mas o que apanhei foi uma nuvem negra, muito negra, que naturalmente despertou a minha curiosidade...
À medida que foi crescendo, e se aproximando, notei que trazia "brinde"; uma bela, apesar de não muito grande mas sempre entusiasmante de ver, shelf cloud Depois coloco umas fotos. Logo de seguida choveu com muita intensidade durante uma boa meia hora. Pena não termos as imagens de radar para ver como apareceria 

O acumulado dos três últimos dias está nos 42,46 mm. A noite segue calma, com 9,8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

Boa noite,
Novo aguaceiro 
Temperatura de 9,5°C
Acumulados hoje de 8,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 23:52)

Ao final do dia, em Espinho.




Espinho - 2019/04/06 by ACarvalhoPT, no Flickr


----------



## Gates (7 Abr 2019 às 00:04)

Apanhei uns 5 minutos de chuva com granizo inacreditável pelas 16h na a44 e a1 em Gaia. Durou pouco 
Mais uns aguaceiros leves espaçados durante o resto da tarde.
Mas agora recomeçou a chover certinho junto à costa de Gaia.
Acontece sempre que mando lavar o carro


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2019 às 12:30)

Bom dia 
Céu muito.nublado 
Vai chovendo fraca a moderada 
Temperatura de 12,4°C
Acumulados de 1,4 mm 
85% hr
Pressão a 1010 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2019 às 16:58)

Boas tarde,

Dia cinzento e quase sempre chuvoso pelo Porto; acumulado nos 11,18 mm (53,64 mm desde o início do evento). Temperatura nos 12,1ºC e mínima de 9,2ºC.

Cá ficam então as fotos da _shelf cloud_ de ontem.
Começou por ser apenas uma imponente, turbulenta e quase assustadora, massa nebulosa, mas fotogénica o suficiente para me fazer sair do quentinho do carro 



Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

À medida que se foi aproximando, e quando já estava pronto para voltar ao carro pois ameaçava cair uma valente carga de água, consegui ver que afinal havia por ali alguma coisa ainda mais interessante debaixo daquela escuridão... 



Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E depois de confirmado o que era então é que não houve mesmo forma de arredar pé. Só quando começou a chover com força é que lá decidi fugir  Valeu a pena a molha, mesmo não sendo uma_ shelf _muito grande, pois não é coisa que se veja todos os dias 



Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Between (7 Abr 2019 às 18:32)

Chuva moderada e persistente em Amarante neste momento. Durante a tarde quase não parou de chover, tendo intensificado na última meia hora.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2019 às 19:26)

Bom fim de tarde e bom fim de fim de semana. 
Bolas pá! 

Bem, ao menos é marcada pelo bom tempo. Como aqui andava uma assinatura, já não me lembro de quem, "Não há mau tempo, há é diversas formas de bom tempo"...Belíssima!
Tem sido dias interessantes. Disso não pode haver queixas no nosso Litoral Norte.
Chuva, aguaceiros, vento, trovoada, granizo, neve nas zonas altas. Muito bom.

Perto das 18h a chuva, depois de se apresentar fraca a moderada durante toda a tarde, tornou-se forte, bem puxada a vento. Nessa altura acumulei cerca de 11,5 mm no espaço de uma hora, com cerca de 5,5 mm em menos de 10 minutos.
Assim sendo, o *acumulado* do dia vai nos *22,1 mm*.
O total mensal está agora nos *84,1 mm* e o total do *ano hidrológico* ultrapassou os 1000 mm: *1022,2 mm* (falta aqui adicionar 32 mm que perdi na troca de PC).

O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra moderado de SSO.

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Continuem a mandar fotos desse calibre. Há por aqui muita competência a captar aquilo que todos gostamos, e que  nos mostram a beleza da meteorologia. Obrigado!*


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2019 às 19:41)

Boa noite,
Tarde de chuva moderada 
Temperatura de 13,3°C
92% hr
7,2 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2019 às 20:17)

Chove com muita intensidade pelo Porto neste momento 

*20.8 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2019 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Por aqui também a chuva não nos tem largado, mas com menos intensidade.
Mesmo assim o *acumulado* vai subindo para um valor "simpático": *29,5 mm*.
O vento mantêm-se moderado com algumas rajadas, de SSO.
Com a temperatura actual a neve nas terras altas tende a desaparecer rapidamente subsistindo apenas aquela que se apresenta acima dos 1200 mts (no topo do Gerês poderá perdurar um pouco mais pela especificidade do maciço montanhoso).

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## guimeixen (7 Abr 2019 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

Belo dia de chuva, começou a chover ao fim da manhã e desde aí tem alternado entre fraca, moderada e forte.
Neste momento chove forte e o acumulado vai em 20,1mm.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2019 às 22:10)

Boa noite,

Depois de um período de chuva fraca, eis que volta a chover com vontade. Acumulado nos 23,88 mm; que belo dia de chuva


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2019 às 22:12)

Chove forte neste momento 

*24.2 mm *acumulados


----------



## Between (7 Abr 2019 às 22:15)

Em Amarante vai chovendo moderado/forte. Bela rega hoje. Uma pena o radar estar off.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2019 às 22:23)

Between disse:


> Em Amarante vai chovendo moderado/forte. Bela rega hoje. Uma pena o radar estar off.


Palhaçada... deviam rolar cabeças. Inadmissíveis estas falhas constantes num equipamento novo e sempre quando faz falta. Não dá para entender...

O acumulado entretanto subiu para os 25,65 mm, derivado, imagino, pois não consigo ver , pela passagem da frente fria...


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2019 às 22:39)

João Pedro disse:


> estas falhas constantes num equipamento novo e sempre quando faz falta.



De facto as falhas são constantes e precisamente quando é preciso, ou seja, quando chove.

Se não é um problema do radar em si, serão as  transmissões/comunicações dos dados que falham com tempo de chuva ou tempestuoso...  

Entretanto volta a chover com intensidade, o acumulado está nos *26.4 mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2019 às 22:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Palhaçada... deviam rolar cabeças. Inadmissíveis estas falhas constantes num equipamento novo e sempre quando faz falta. Não dá para entender...
> 
> O acumulado entretanto subiu para os 25,65 mm, derivado, imagino, pois não consigo ver , pela passagem da frente fria...





Snifa disse:


> De facto as falhas são constantes e precisamente quando é preciso, ou seja, quando chove.
> 
> Se não é um problema do radar em si, serão as  transmissões/comunicações dos dados que falham com tempo de chuva ou tempestuoso...
> 
> Entretanto volta a chover com intensidade, o acumulado está nos *26.4 mm*



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...estoes-e-criticas.5154/pagina-118#post-716765


----------



## camrov8 (7 Abr 2019 às 23:25)

o problema é ser em portugal suspeito que muita coisa no radar deve ser ratada basta ver o que se passou na tdt, outro assunto é a subida à torre sempre que neva e refiro sempre os países nórdicos se la funcionasse como cá ficava tudo parado até a neve derreter a estancia  deve ter prejuízos enormes sempre que cai neve lá fica o acesso à torre fica encerrado


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Abr 2019 às 13:36)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema é ser em portugal suspeito que muita coisa no radar deve ser ratada basta ver o que se passou na tdt, outro assunto é a subida à torre sempre que neva e refiro sempre os países nórdicos se la funcionasse como cá ficava tudo parado até a neve derreter a estancia  deve ter prejuízos enormes sempre que cai neve lá fica o acesso à torre fica encerrado


Boas, a questão da subida à Torre dá muita conversa e muitas opiniões,  a minha opinião pessoal e nao estou a afirmar que seja a correta é que a estrada tem de ser encerrada praticamente sempre que neva por um motIvo que é a segurança , é uma estrada de montanha perigosa que não tem alternativas em caso de necessidade , depois não é só a neve o vento , o frio , o nevoeiro,  falta de experiência de muitos condutores neste terreno etc...,um veículo acidentado ou avariado pode provocar a imobilização  de muitos outros.
É apenas a minha opinião.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2019 às 13:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tarde,
> 
> Dia cinzento e quase sempre chuvoso pelo Porto; acumulado nos 11,18 mm (53,64 mm desde o início do evento). Temperatura nos 12,1ºC e mínima de 9,2ºC.
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos João. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tarde,
> 
> Dia cinzento e quase sempre chuvoso pelo Porto; acumulado nos 11,18 mm (53,64 mm desde o início do evento). Temperatura nos 12,1ºC e mínima de 9,2ºC.
> 
> ...




Simplesmente sublimes Joãozito  As saudades que nós já tínhamos destas tuas preciosidades  Mesmo muito boas, obrigado


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2019 às 18:09)

Grande chuvada acompanhada de granizo e com direito a um relâmpago!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2019 às 18:44)

Já passou e agora está a dar sol. O acumulado vai em 7,6mm, sendo 6,6mm da passagem desta célula. A temperatura desceu 4ºC, estava nos 15ºC e desceu para os 11ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2019 às 19:08)

Bom fim de tarde.

Dia simpático hoje, com o sol a aparecer por entre as nuvens.
Pela tarde a capa de nuvens tem-se espessado um pouco e temos agora aguaceiros fracos intermitentes, que nada acumulam.
A célula que passou por Braga acompanhei-a a aproximar-se da costa. Não me parecia nada de espacial, mas o que é certo é que ao entrar em terra na zona de Vila do conde\Póvoa de Varzim estava muito interessante:
*17.20h*





Pelas *15.20h* era este o aspecto da célula no mar:





O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *2,0 mm*, valor já vindo da madrugada.

*Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 73%

*​


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2019 às 20:18)

Registos da tal célula:
















Peço desculpa por o vídeo abanar bastante mas estava a segurar no guarda chuva, máquina, mala da máquina e o tripé.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2019 às 20:48)

Boa noite 
Chuva moderada 
Temperatura de 12,8°C
82% hr
Acumulados de 0,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2019 às 20:54)

Chuva com 13°c





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (8 Abr 2019 às 21:00)

Chuva forte agora no Porto


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2019 às 21:00)

Chuvada torrencial pelo Porto neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2019 às 21:31)

A luz acabou de piscar aqui em Espinho. Eco de Pinta roxa sobre Rio Tinto


----------



## supercell (8 Abr 2019 às 21:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> A luz acabou de piscar aqui em Espinho. Eco de Pinta roxa sobre Rio Tinto


O mesmo aqui por Aveiro...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2019 às 21:34)

Eco Roxo sobre Valongo


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Abr 2019 às 21:34)

supercell disse:


> O mesmo aqui por Aveiro...


O relâmpago foi algures por aqui, a luz falhou por 1 segundo. Não foi único, já vi vários raios.
Edit: continua a roncar! A chuva torrencial passou ao lado como já é costume...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2019 às 21:38)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Excelentes fotos João.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Simplesmente sublimes Joãozito As saudades que nós já tínhamos destas tuas preciosidades Mesmo muito boas, obrigado


Obrigado ao dois  Eu também já tinha saudades de fotografar preciosidades destas  E quando o que se procurava era um simples pôr-do-sol sabe ainda melhor 

Hoje, _shelfs_ só vi as cá de casa...  O dia tem sido bastante calmo, e seco, com exceção das últimas duas horas e picos em que a passagem de algumas células tem deixado alguns milímetros — 2,03 para ser mais exato. Uma delas deixou também um relâmpago, mas não se ouviu nada.

Dia mais quente hoje, com máxima de 14,5ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC. Neste momento 12,1ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2019 às 21:40)

c0ldPT disse:


> O relâmpago foi algures por aqui, a luz falhou por 1 segundo. Não foi único, já vi vários raios.
> Edit: continua a roncar! A chuva torrencial passou ao lado como já é costume...



Aqui também falhou, durante menos de 1 segundo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2019 às 21:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eco Roxo sobre Valongo


Tive 5 minutos de chuva intensa e alguns relâmpagos!
Vem aí uma linha de instabilidade...veremos.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2019 às 21:53)

Imagens Radar com quase 20 minutos de atraso


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Abr 2019 às 22:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tive 5 minutos de chuva intensa e alguns relâmpagos!
> Vem aí uma linha de instabilidade...veremos.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Sem granizo com um eco roxo? Incrível


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2019 às 22:01)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sem granizo com um eco roxo? Incrível



É milagre, eco roxo  a sueste de Paços de Ferreira


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Abr 2019 às 22:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> É milagre, eco roxo  a sueste de Paços de Ferreira


Já enfraqueceu, não ouço mais trovões... Aproxima-se mais alguma chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2019 às 22:07)

Eco Roxo agora em Lousada, Porto


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

Está a bombar bem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2019 às 22:11)

Não tive granizo mas as pingas eram bem grossas... entretanto temperatura a descer..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Abr 2019 às 22:21)

Chove moderado a forte


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2019 às 23:28)

Por Gondomar tive momentos de chuva forte 
Já parou 
Temperatura de 11,5°C
Acumulados hoje de 4,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (8 Abr 2019 às 23:31)

Boa noite,

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo por aqui neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2019 às 23:43)

Aveiro sobre eco vermelho com um ponto roxo agora mesmo


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2019 às 06:16)

Bom dia
Madrugada de muita chuva 
Acumulados de 14,8 mm
Temperatura de 10,2°C 
89% hr
Pressão a 1012 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2019 às 07:25)

Mais periodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 15,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2019 às 10:06)

Há aqui alguém que está a ficar famoso...


----------



## Between (9 Abr 2019 às 11:16)

No Porto vai chovendo torrencialmente


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2019 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

forte chuvada pelo Porto há minutos, o acumulado está nos *12.3 mm*.

11.6 ºc actuais.

Abril segue com *82,1 mm* acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2019 às 12:08)

Boas 
Chuva fraca 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde.

Aqui na zona ouvi trovões ao final do dia e ao longo da noite\manhã, mas parece-me que nenhum cá em cima.
Ontem terminei o dia com *4,3 mm de precipitação*. Hoje levo *13,7 mm*.
Nada mau pela persistência do evento - mas os modelos meteorológicos "ficam mal na fotografia": de previsões de 140 mm ou mais de acumulado ainda estamos à espera de bastante chuva para o confirmar. Pena que não tenha descido de latitude e beneficiado as zonas mais necessitadas.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, deixando de vez em quando o sol brilhar.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, e moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes na passagem das células mais activas.

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2019 às 20:52)

Boa noite 
Dia marcado por aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 17,0 mm
Temperatura de 12,4°C 
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2019 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Dia de sol intercalado por aguaceiros que foram juntando mais uns bons milímetros ao acumulado do mês: hoje e até agora 16 mm, abril: 89,7 mm. 
Há mais células a caminho. 11,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2019 às 19:09)

Boa tarde, 
Manhã de alguns aguaceiros 
Tarde de sol, poucas nuvens 
A chuva só deverá regressar entre sábado e domingo ....
Máxima de 16,5°C
Atual de 14,6°C
73% hr
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Acumulado de 2,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (10 Abr 2019 às 20:54)

Em Espinho, o dia terminou de forma agradável.




Espinho - 2019/04/10 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho - 2019/04/10 by André Carvalho, no Flickr​


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2019 às 22:58)

Boa noite.

Por aqui foi um dia calmo, com muita nebulosidade, o sol a espreitar de vez em quando.
O acumulado é de 1,3 mm.
Dia fresco, com o vento a fazer-se sentir na parte da tarde. Agora está calmo...

*Tactual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2019 às 23:07)

Regressei a Lisboa na segunda-feira e ainda tenho algumas fotografias por postar. O regresso à rotina trama-me sempre e deixo estas coisas pendentes. Também porque queria meter aqui animações de radar e durante grande parte do fim-de-semana o radar de Arouca esteve off, o que me impossibilitou.

Começo por fazer o meu relato da tal trovoada que tanta gente acordou às 5h da manhã de sábado. Também eu acordei, e muitos amigos meus também acabaram por me contar que acordaram. Os relâmpagos eram bem visíveis através das frestas do estore e os trovões bem potentes. Acabei por não me levantar, mas o espectáculo lá fora foi certamente fabuloso.






Antes, pelas 2h30, acordei com o barulho uma forte granizada.






--

Deixo aqui então as fotografias que ficaram por postar, todas desde Rio Tinto.

Sexta-feira pelas 19h30, para NW.




20190405_183247-01by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Queda de granizo no Sábado pelas 14h15. A quantidade de granizo não foi muita, mas o diâmetro era bem considerável.




20190406_131743-01by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Pouco depois da célula passar, para NE.




20190406_132228-01by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Ainda Sábado, mas já pelas 19h30. Panrâmica NE - SE.




20190406_182456-01by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Meia hora depois, mais uma escuridão no horizonte. Panorâmica W - N.




20190406_185727-01by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

As fotos foram tiradas pelo telemóvel, pelo que a qualidade pode não ser a melhor. Nas fotografias panorâmicas é normal a exposição não estar equilibrada em certas regiões da foto, pois o telemóvel fazia a medição da luz no ponto inicial e mantinha-o até ao fim da panorâmica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

Minima e atuais *5.6ºC*.

Vento fraco de Nordeste. Nevoeiro denso vindo do Douro, nas zonas mais baixas


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2019 às 18:53)

Bom fim de tarde.

@Duarte Sousa boas fotos. Foi animado o fim de semana 

Hoje temos céu pouco a muito nublado. E não choveu...
Fui dar uma volta até ao Douro (Régua) e até às 11h o vale estava com nevoeiro, altura em que levantou rapidamente.
Como ontem, hoje o vento apareceu a meio da tarde, soprando agora fraco a moderado.
A noite foi bastante fresca.

*Tmín: 2,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,8ºC

Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 12,9°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

Boa tarde,

Hoje fui de manhã cedo fotografar o nevoeiro no rio Cávado ao nascer do sol.

Algumas das fotos que tirei:




Foggy sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr








Foggy sunrise in forest by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Reflection by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2019 às 18:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje fui de manhã cedo fotografar o nevoeiro no rio Cávado ao nascer do sol.
> 
> ...



Fotos fantásticas Guilherme


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2019 às 20:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas Guilherme



Obrigado!


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2019 às 23:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje fui de manhã cedo fotografar o nevoeiro no rio Cávado ao nascer do sol.
> 
> ...


 obrigado pelas magníficas fotos!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (13 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

Boa tarde, por Lourosa chuva miudinha na última hora, 16.4 graus, antes de chover estava 17.3

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2019 às 16:49)

Boa tarde ,
Chuva fraca por Gondomar 
1,0 mm acumulado 
Temperatura de 15,7°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2019 às 19:39)

Bom fim de dia.

Por aqui o chuvisco começou pelas 14h, intensificando a partir das 16h. Mas apenas isso: "intensificando". 
O acumulado resume-se a 1,0 mm.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento fraco de SSO.
Nota-se é um ambiente morno e húmido.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*Continuação de um bom fim de semana. *


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2019 às 21:13)

remember disse:


> obrigado pelas magníficas fotos!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Obrigado! 

________

Boa noite,

Começou a chuviscar ao início da tarde e agora ainda continua e está nevoeiro. O acumulado está nos 2,5mm.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite 
Tarde de chuvisco e chuva fraca 
Rendeu 1,8 mm
14,2°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2019 às 22:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje fui de manhã cedo fotografar o nevoeiro no rio Cávado ao nascer do sol.
> 
> ...


Absolutamente fantásticas, Guilherme, mágicas! 

---------------
E hoje, depois de dois dias em seco, voltou a chuva, miudinha. Dia aborrecido e soturno. Os 2,03 mm caídos mal penetraram a terra.
Quanto a temperaturas, dia bastante ameno, com a máxima a chegar aos 14,1ºC e a mínima aos 10,7ºC. Neste momento estamos com 13,6ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2019 às 05:47)

Boa noite
Céu nublado, vento fraco de S
De momento não chove
Pouca chuva caiu que não acumulou
15.2°C
93 HR

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2019 às 09:08)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Choveu de madrugada 
Acumulados de 3,0 mm
Temperatura de 15,3°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (14 Abr 2019 às 13:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Absolutamente fantásticas, Guilherme, mágicas!
> 
> ---------------
> E hoje, depois de dois dias em seco, voltou a chuva, miudinha. Dia aborrecido e soturno. Os 2,03 mm caídos mal penetraram a terra.
> Quanto a temperaturas, dia bastante ameno, com a máxima a chegar aos 14,1ºC e a mínima aos 10,7ºC. Neste momento estamos com 13,6ºC.



Obrigado! 

_________

O acumulado de hoje vai em 4,3mm.
Agora o céu está nublado e está abafado com 17,1°C com 95% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2019 às 13:36)

Há uma nova estação meteorológica em Gondomar 
Reparei agora no WU
Está localizada na freguesia São cosme 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

18°c céu nublado
Serra do marao ao fundo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2019 às 21:54)

Dados de hoje por Gondomar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2019 às 22:33)

Boas,


por aqui tive um dia de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas de tarde. 


Porém, esteve algo abafado durante todo o dia. Cheguei a marcar 19ºC com 90% de humidade. Por agora continua agradável. 16,6ºC e 97% hr.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia 
Chuva por Gondomar 
14,4°C
89% hr
Acumulados de 2,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Abr 2019 às 09:14)

Chuva torrencial por volta das 8:30


----------



## karkov (15 Abr 2019 às 09:17)

Trouxe chuva intensa e fortes rajadas 











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Abr 2019 às 11:10)

Neste momento deve estar a chover bem a norte concretamente no Minho e no Douro Litoral !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

Boa tarde
Manha de chuva fraca/moderada.
De momento céu nublado por nuvens altas e com abertas.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Abr 2019 às 12:55)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas choveu moderadamente durante toda a manhã. 15 mm acumulados e 12,8ºC no momento.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2019 às 18:55)

Boa tarde, 
Céu com boas abertas de sol 
Amanhã foi de chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 4,4 mm
Temperatura máxima de 17,0°C
Atual de 15,9°C
72% hr
Pressão a 1017 hPa
...............
Estarei ausente do litoral Norte até o próximo sábado . Irei acompanhando através da minha estação os dados de Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (15 Abr 2019 às 19:09)

Em Amarante durante a manhã tivemos chuva fraca a moderada, mas persistente! Agora temos um belo final de tarde, com boas abertas de sol. Reparem nesta fotografia que acabei de tirar, uma nuvem com um formato peculiar, a deixar o sol espreitar.


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2019 às 12:07)

Então pessoal!? 

Desde Segunda-feira que ninguém diz nada neste tópico!!


----------



## karkov (17 Abr 2019 às 13:16)

Por Guimarães vai chovendo fraco... corre uma ligeira brisa


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 14:16)

Dados de Gondomar :






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (17 Abr 2019 às 16:09)

Boa tarde, 

Por Covas tempo fresco (13ºC), chuvoso (8.6mm) e ventoso. Bom para regar o terreno.


----------



## supercell (17 Abr 2019 às 17:54)

Grande barreira escura a Sul... Bem visível no radar com um núcleo vermelho...


----------



## CptRena (17 Abr 2019 às 18:12)

Boas
Já está a cair por aqui.
A célula parece passar aqui por cima ou de raspão.


----------



## Between (17 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

Em Amarante choveu durante toda a tarde, chuva moderada intercalada com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2019 às 19:24)

Boa tarde,

por aqui *6.4 mm* acumulados hoje, acabou de cair um aguaceiro intenso mas muito curto.

Sigo com 13.6º , vento SSE 15 Km/h e 85 % HR.

Abril segue com *95.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2019 às 19:26)

Que grande chuvada agora e vem muito escuro de Sul 

Gotas enormes


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2019 às 19:37)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã 

*10 mm* e a subir


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Abr 2019 às 19:43)

Esta célula que passou trouxe muita chuva que nem conseguia acompanhar o escoamento da agua para as sarjetas

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2019 às 19:48)

Grande chuvada, neste momento está a parar  o acumulado está nos *12.4 mm* ( 6 mm apenas neste aguaceiro ) e o mensal subiu para os *101,8 mm*.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Abr 2019 às 20:24)

Desenvolvimento desta célula ao redor de Espinho.
Quando a outra célula descarregou as 19h tentei depois acompanha-la, mas movia-se rapida demais e já em fase de dissipação.
Aqui a 1ª foto da caçada do ano tirada hoje perto das 19:20h

Mais logo vou para a estrada ver o que se passa.
Nao há Diesel, vai-se com um carro a Gasolina











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2019 às 00:16)

Boa noite.

Ontem foi um dia de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
O *acumulado* foi de *9,7 mm*.
Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro e já *acumula* *1,0 mm* desde as 00h.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 86% 
*​Continuação de boa semana Pascal.


----------



## Gates (18 Abr 2019 às 01:39)

Cai bem neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2019 às 09:09)

Bom dia, 

*6.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 13.5ºc , vento S 12 Km/h e 85% HR.

Algumas células visíveis muito ao longe para Oeste.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2019 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
Estou por Beja 
Minha estação em Gondomar acumulou esta madrugada 
9,5 mm
13,7°C temperatura atual 
87% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (18 Abr 2019 às 13:44)

Aguaceiro com chuva moderada quase estático a passar em Aveiro com pingas grossas


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 14:09)

Trovoada na zona de Aveiro agora mesmo 





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (18 Abr 2019 às 14:11)

Trovões bem audíveis!


----------



## guimeixen (18 Abr 2019 às 16:33)

Grandes células a crescer a N e NE!


----------



## Stinger (18 Abr 2019 às 16:34)

Vem alguma coisa para o porto?


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Abr 2019 às 17:31)

Boas,


por aqui já deu para ver um raio e alguns trovões audíveis.


Isto a NE.


----------



## Between (18 Abr 2019 às 17:32)

Chuva forte já há cerca de 10 minutos em Amarante. Pingos bem grossos, para já sem granizo.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:31)

De Norte a Sul do País está tudo animado, é isto que queremos 







Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:38)

Mapa das descargas em 1 hora ate agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

Em Rio Tinto o Sol vai brilhando em força. 

Vista para a célula:


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:34)

Mas que festival de raios deve ter sido em Marco de Canaveses e arredores





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (18 Abr 2019 às 19:36)

Confirmo. Foi um festival de raios


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:47)

Este núcleo a nordeste de Arouca, a originar agora trovoada





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:59)

Está aqui o resultado do festival de Marco de Canaveses, Porto















Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

Penafiel à pouco





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2019 às 20:09)

Neste momento, últimos raios de sol a chegar à célula. Tirada com o telemóvel, parece que ainda não aprendi a trazer a máquina sempre que venho ao Porto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Abr 2019 às 20:29)

Espetacular fim de tarde pelo grande porto!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2019 às 21:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Espetacular fim de tarde pelo grande porto!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Espectacular mesmo.

Fica aqui uma panorâmica que fiz no telemóvel. Usei o modo Pro com iso 100 e WB de nublado. O resultado foi este.




Panorama_Sem Título1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (18 Abr 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Deixo-vos aqui alguns registos de hoje. Infelizmente quando a célula começou a explodir a NE entre as 17h05 e as 17h35 não tive a oportunidade de tirar fotos. Quando voltei a tirar já o céu estava todo tapado e a célula ia começar a enfraquecer. Ainda ouvi alguns trovões.













Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr











Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2019 às 23:23)

Boas noites,
Cá deixo também umas fotos do belíssimo poente de hoje no Porto. Há muito que não via cores assim tão intensas pela Invicta 



Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Super Sunset. Porto, 18-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2019 às 23:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Espectacular mesmo.
> 
> Fica aqui uma panorâmica que fiz no telemóvel. Usei o modo Pro com iso 100 e WB de nublado. O resultado foi este.
> 
> ...


Fantástica!  Imagina se tivesses trazido a máquina... 



guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui alguns registos de hoje. Infelizmente quando a célula começou a explodir a NE entre as 17h05 e as 17h35 não tive a oportunidade de tirar fotos. Quando voltei a tirar já o céu estava todo tapado e a célula ia começar a enfraquecer. Ainda ouvi alguns trovões.
> 
> ...


Passei por Braga hoje, a caminho de Vila Verde, estavam bonitos os céus. Ainda apanhei uns pingos no regresso, por volta das 15h30.
Belos registos, como sempre


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Abr 2019 às 12:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> Cá deixo também umas fotos do belíssimo poente de hoje no Porto. Há muito que não via cores assim tão intensas pela Invicta
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos e excelentes cores.

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2019 às 15:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui alguns registos de hoje. Infelizmente quando a célula começou a explodir a NE entre as 17h05 e as 17h35 não tive a oportunidade de tirar fotos. Quando voltei a tirar já o céu estava todo tapado e a célula ia começar a enfraquecer. Ainda ouvi alguns trovões.
> 
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> Cá deixo também umas fotos do belíssimo poente de hoje no Porto. Há muito que não via cores assim tão intensas pela Invicta
> 
> 
> ...



A malta do Norte nunca desilude  Magníficas fotografias de ambos 

--

Por aqui o dia tem sido de céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável, praticamente sem vento, mas nos últimos instantes a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar.

Vista para Este.




20190419_151126-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2019 às 15:22)

Vista para sul


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2019 às 17:29)

Uma célula a descarregar agora ao fundo


----------



## nelson972 (19 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

Esta tarde estive na serra da freita, tirei umas fotos ao estado do tempo.

Vista para E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vista em direcção a cidade do Porto 





Aguaceiro a SW





O radar... 





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (19 Abr 2019 às 21:57)

E assim terminou o dia em Espinho. 




Espinho - 2019/04/19_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho - 2019/04/19_2 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho - 2019/04/19_3 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho - 2019/04/19_4 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2019 às 22:45)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi sem dúvida um dia de extremos de manhã registei 11°c com chuva e de tarde ceu pouco nublado com 25°c!!

Fotos de uma caminha onde foi possivel avistar o Gerês e soajo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2019 às 22:46)

Noite muito agradável, quase 23h e estão 18,5°C sem vento


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2019 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Mas que fantásticas imagens nos trazem. Uau!
Mais palavras para quê?!

Por cá o dia apresentou períodos de muito nublado, em que o sol foi conseguindo mostrar-se e cuja temperatura foi agradável. O vento foi soprando moderado por períodos, de ENE a NNE.
Isto promete aquecer...A esta hora o ar é morno.

*Tactual: 16,1ºC
Hr: 52%
*​Deixo aqui umas "vulgares" imagens recolhidas na 4ª feira (2) e ontem (última):










Esta com um arco-íris tardio





*A todos desejo uma Santa Páscoa.*


----------



## Stinger (20 Abr 2019 às 02:04)

nelson972 disse:


> Esta tarde estive na serra da freita, tirei umas fotos ao estado do tempo.
> 
> Vista para E
> 
> ...


Ali ao fundo a freita e com jeitinho andavas lá xD


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Abr 2019 às 13:36)

Stinger disse:


> Ali ao fundo a freita e com jeitinho andavas lá xD


Serra do castiçal e freita!
Bela foto!
Hoje sigo com 27°c 
Na terça já ando de cachecol 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (20 Abr 2019 às 14:31)

27ºC e 35% Hr


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2019 às 16:24)

Boas, 
Gondomar 
28,1°C
40% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2019 às 16:36)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Excelentes fotos e excelentes cores.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk





Duarte Sousa disse:


> A malta do Norte nunca desilude  Magníficas fotografias de ambos


Obrigado Paulo e Duarte 



ACarvalho disse:


> E assim terminou o dia em Espinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terminou muito bem  Belíssimas, André


----------



## ACarvalho (20 Abr 2019 às 21:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Terminou muito bem  Belíssimas, André



Obrigado João Pedro


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Abr 2019 às 22:20)

Boa noite.
Noite tropical com 22°C. 
HR 38%. 
Rajadas de 23kph. 
Tempo abafado.
Boa Páscoa para todos.


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2019 às 23:07)

A mínima este noite ficou-se pelos *15,5ºC*.

Hoje mais quente que ontem a esta hora, passa das 23h e ainda estão 19,8ºC.

O dia foi bastante agradável, em Rio Tinto esteve bem quente e com vento de leste. Durante a tarde fui até Matosinhos e, apesar de estar alguma nortada, estava-se muito bem. Aproveitei para dar o primeiro mergulho do ano  A temperatura da água não estava muito convidativa, mas lá fui.

Pelas 17h a praia estava bem composta.




20190420_165248-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190420_165255-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Abr 2019 às 14:19)

Vão-se formando algumas nuvens e já faz sombra, Feliz Páscoa!


----------



## Stinger (21 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

Já pinga


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Abr 2019 às 14:29)

Já choveu moderado com pingas grossas!  Agora chove fraco mas a temperatura muito agradável sem vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

Células em desenvolvimento produzindo até ao momento chuva apenas





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Abr 2019 às 15:10)

A este de Espinho, a formação de um cogumelo ainda não muito perceptivel





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (21 Abr 2019 às 15:54)

Célula a descarregar neste momento sob a serra do Marão (vista a partir de Amarante).


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2019 às 17:40)

Boas, 
Por Gondomar nuvens em desenvolvimento 
Já pingou 
22,3°C
48% hr
Feliz Páscoa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2019 às 19:06)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro acompanhado de estoiros mas não de trovoada, de foguetes das festividades aqui na zona 

--

Deixo mais umas fotos de ontem, estas tiradas depois de sair da praia durante um pequeno passeio até ao Molhe de Carreiros e respectivo regresso.




20190420_191058-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190420_191329-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190420_192313-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190420_192257-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190420_195720-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2019 às 15:54)

Hoje um dia bastante diferente dos outros, fresco e com céu completamente nublado.


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2019 às 16:48)

Boas pessoal!

Olhando pelo radar a precipitação estará já a entrar pelo Litoral Norte. Confirmam? :


----------



## Gates (22 Abr 2019 às 16:59)

Matosinhos: já chove mas muito “poucochinho “


----------



## bleusky (22 Abr 2019 às 17:21)

Braga já chove....pouco


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2019 às 17:23)

Gondomar 
Já chove 
Primeiros pingos

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (22 Abr 2019 às 17:54)

Começou a chover há cerca de 10 minutos. Chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## ampa62 (22 Abr 2019 às 17:56)

Por Covas regista-se o primeiro mm. Se tudo correr como nas previsões serão 90 mm neste evento.


----------



## CptRena (22 Abr 2019 às 18:19)

Boa tarde
Por aqui já deu uma boa rega ao passar daquela instabilidade visivel no radar com ecos laranja.
Agora está calmo à espera de nova rega.


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2019 às 19:05)

Chuva fraca 
14,9°C
0,6 mm acumulados até momento 
Pressão a 998 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2019 às 19:48)

Boas,

De volta ao Porto. Apanhei chuva fraca na A1 desde Coimbra até cá acima. Molha bem neste momento e pelo radar o melhor ainda está para chegar  0,76 mm acumulados e 13ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (22 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

Agora cai certinha. 7.6 mm acumulados e 14,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2019 às 20:17)

Boas,

chove com força pelo Porto, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Abr 2019 às 20:23)

Bela rega e como o @Snifa até faz fumo


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2019 às 20:24)

Rajada de vento de 58 Km/h agora mesmo de SSW, *5.2 mm* e a subir.

12.5ºc actuais.

Bastante escuro para Oeste e SW.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Abr 2019 às 20:27)

Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Abr 2019 às 20:27)

Rios pelas ruas de Espinho






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2019 às 20:29)

Chuva forte por Gondomar 
Vento forte 
13,8 °C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (22 Abr 2019 às 20:39)

Chuva intensa agora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Abr 2019 às 20:53)

E eu que fui  andar de bike de manhã com um sol radiante...

Chove a potes temperatura a descer.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2019 às 21:30)

Temperatura em queda
Chuva moderada 
5,6 mm acumulados
12,0°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2019 às 22:10)

Noite de inverno pelo Porto, fria e molhada. 9,6ºC e 8,64 mm acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (22 Abr 2019 às 23:23)

Por Covas continua a chover. 16mm acumulados e 12°C


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2019 às 23:57)

Boa noite ,
Gondomar 
Chuva moderada 
Que bom !!!!!!
Acumulados de 10,7 mm
Temperatura de 11,5°C
87% hr
.....
Estação meteorológica Netatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Abr 2019 às 01:01)

Hoje, ao início da tarde, antes da primeira chuvada, estava uma atmosfera muito especial, excelente para visitar um dos mais espectaculares parques do norte do país - o parque do rio Antuã, em São João da Madeira.


E cada ano que passa o parque está melhor - a chuva abundante e as temperaturas amenas criam o ambiente ideal para as faias, os freixos, os carvalhos, os amieiros, e muitas outras. 

A seguir nas próximas décadas...


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Aguaceiros 
Acumulados de 13,3 mm
9,8°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2019 às 11:33)

Bom dia.

Excelente a água que caiu entre o final do dia de ontem e esta manhã.
Os aguaceiros\chuva tiveram intensidade qb.
Ontem *acumulei* *7,4 mm* e hoje já levo *13,7 mm*.
Isto ainda promete mais, principalmente amanhã. Veremos...
Para já sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de ONO.
E está fresco...

*Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Acumulados de 16,9 mm
13,2°C
71% hr
Pressão a  hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Abr 2019 às 15:57)

Granizo agora a 2kms a Sul de Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Abr 2019 às 15:58)

Chuva muito forte acompanhada de granizo e vento forte


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2019 às 18:41)

Aguaceiros 
17,5 mm acumulados 
12,6°C
Arco íris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (23 Abr 2019 às 19:35)

Há momentos, ao largo de Espinho. 



Espinho - 2019/04/23 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2019 às 20:28)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia bem mais fresco com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com granizo/saraiva.

Sigo com *17.4 mm* acumulados, uns frescos 10.6ºc, 75% HR, vento W 16 Km/h.

Abril segue com *138,8 mm*.

Há minutos mais um aguaceiro que trouxe alguma saraiva miúda.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2019 às 22:00)

Dia de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados de algum granizo e rajadas de vento. Sensação térmica muito baixa para a altura do ano.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2019 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Por cá os aguaceiros da tarde trouxeram granizo e algum vento moderado.
Agora pela noite os aguaceiros são em geral fracos.
O vento está calmo de momento.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *18,8 mm*.

*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,4ºC

Tactual: 7,8ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2019 às 23:28)

Boas noites,

Dia frio e de aguaceiros — alguns de granizo — cá pelo burgo. 22,61 mm acumulados.
Mínima de 7,3ºC e máxima de 13,1ºC. Neste momento seguimos com 9,8ºC.

Deixo também uma foto de intenso arco-íris que por aqui apareceu após a passagem de uma célula ao final da tarde:



Rainbow. Porto, 23-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Gates (24 Abr 2019 às 01:01)

Ultimas 2h sempre a chover aqui em Gaia... nada de muito intenso mas a um ritmo certo.


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2019 às 05:53)

Bom dia 
Choveu muito de madrugada
Acumulado de 35,5 mm
9,6° C
Pressão a 995 hPa
91°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2019 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 

boa chuva de madrugada, o acumulado está nos *18.8 mm* 

Sigo com 11.8ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de SW/WSW e 93% HR.

Há momentos, forte chuvada de gotas grossas com um rain rate máximo  de 45.2 mm /h.

O total mensal subiu para os *157,6 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia.

Também por aqui choveu certinho de madrugada.
O *acumulado* está nos *18,8 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* já é "jeitoso": *203,1 mm*. Nada mau!
O vento sopra moderado, constante, de SSO.

*Tactual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## ampa62 (24 Abr 2019 às 16:45)

Boa tarde, 

Dia mais ventoso que chuvoso. 15,8 mm acumulados e 12,0 ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2019 às 16:49)

Por aqui cai uma carga de água das grandes já há vários minutos! 



Tudo alagado!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2019 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia tem sido de aguaceiros fortes/torrenciais. Merelim até às 17h ia com 24,5mm acumulados.

Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem para o fim da tarde a uns aguaceiros que passaram aqui perto.





























Rain shafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr










João Pedro disse:


> Fantástica!  Imagina se tivesses trazido a máquina...
> 
> 
> Passei por Braga hoje, a caminho de Vila Verde, estavam bonitos os céus. Ainda apanhei uns pingos no regresso, por volta das 15h30.
> Belos registos, como sempre





Duarte Sousa disse:


> A malta do Norte nunca desilude  Magníficas fotografias de ambos
> 
> --
> 
> ...




Obrigado João e Duarte!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2019 às 18:03)

Boa tarde.



Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui cai uma carga de água das grandes já há vários minutos! Tudo alagado!


Essa carga de água apanhei-a em Esposende quando entrava em terra. Valente carga de água. As células entraram por essa zona e passaram imediatamente a norte de Braga.

Por aqui temos períodos de chuva\aguaceiros, moderados ou fracos.
O *acumulado* está nos *33,5 mm*.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a moderado (por vezes com rajadas) de O\SSO.

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 19:37)

Agora a Oeste de Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 19:42)

Eco vermelho no radar a oeste de Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (24 Abr 2019 às 19:44)

Há minutos da porta da escola da miúda aqui em Gaia...
Muito vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 19:48)

À 5 minutos atrás wall cloud bem desenvolvida e definida a Oeste de Espinho











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACampos (24 Abr 2019 às 19:51)

Chuvada forte na Senhora da Hora


----------



## Between (24 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

Chove bem no Porto, até faz fumo


----------



## ACarvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 20:04)

Há cerca de 20 minutos, a oeste de Espinho.



Espinho - 2019/04/24_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho - 2019/04/24_2 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Between (24 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

E depois da chuva, o arco iris. Bonito final de tarde no Porto


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2019 às 20:12)

Chuvada muito forte pelo Porto, o rain rate atingiu *103.4 mm/h*.

*24.4 mm *acumulados até ao momento 

11.3ºc actuais.

Depois da chuvada, um bonito arco-íris para Leste:


----------



## Gates (24 Abr 2019 às 20:25)

E de um momento para o outro...
Ficou assim:


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2019 às 20:38)

Boas, 
Chuvada valente por Gondomar por volta das 20 h
Dia chuvoso 
Acumulados de 44,9 mm até momento 
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
86% hr
Pressão a 1002 hPa
Arco íris depois da chuvada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2019 às 21:37)

Grande clarão a norte!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2019 às 21:39)

Mais outro relâmpago!


----------



## ampa62 (24 Abr 2019 às 21:49)

E lá se foi a luz...


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2019 às 21:56)

Algumas descargas no Alto Minho neste momento 





Radar:


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 22:15)

Alguém de olho na celula de Esposende?


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2019 às 22:20)

Bom trovão agora!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Abr 2019 às 22:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom trovão agora!



Confirmo. Primeiro trovão bem forte apareceu por estas bandas há cerca de 5mns. Já vamos no quarto (este último bem potente em termos acústico!).

Continuação de boa noite e bom feriado para os Meteoloucos de folga.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2019 às 22:33)

Chuva e grandes roncos por aqui!


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2019 às 22:38)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Chuvada valente por Gondomar por volta das 20 h
> Dia chuvoso
> Acumulados de 44,9 mm até momento
> ...


Amigo, acumulado um pouco estranho apesar de ter verificado que choveu muito por aí, a estação mais próxima tem um acumulado muito inferior 29/30 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2019 às 22:43)

remember disse:


> Amigo, acumulado um pouco estranho apesar de ter verificado que choveu muito por aí, a estação mais próxima tem um acumulado muito inferior 29/30 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Nos outros dias o acumulado foi inferior 
Hoje tive madrugada de muita chuva 
De dia chuva normal 
Por exemplo em Viseu choveu mais de 30 mm 
Daí eu pensar que meus valores devam estar corretos 
Até porque tenho pluviometro a funcionar bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (24 Abr 2019 às 22:43)

Por Guimarães 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2019 às 22:47)

Que chuvada por aqui e com muitos relâmpagos com os raios visíveis acompanhados de grandes trovões. Um dos trovões foi mesmo após o relâmpago!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2019 às 22:48)

Boas,

Mais um dia chuvoso pelo Porto, apesar de ter tido períodos longos sem chuva. O acumulado do dia vai nuns simpáticos 27,69 mm.
Dia ligeiramente mais quente do que ontem, com mínima de 7,8ºC e 13,9ºC de máxima. Neste momento estão 11,6ºC e céu muito nublado, ainda que com algumas abertas.

Nada de trovoada para já, o momento alto do dia, até ver, foi mesmo o espetacular arco-íris duplo já por aqui anteriormente retratado; um dos mais perfeitinhos que já vi por cá 



Rainbow. Porto, 24-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2019 às 22:50)

joselamego disse:


> Nos outros dias o acumulado foi inferior
> Hoje tive madrugada de muita chuva
> De dia chuva normal
> Por exemplo em Viseu choveu mais de 30 mm
> ...


Não estou a dizer que não, mas não deixa de ser estranho, aí à volta netatmo vejo com 11 a 15/16 mm, a mais próxima a de rio tinto, no WU está uma mesmo próxima da tua, a escassos metros e não chega aos 30 mm, não sei como está instalada claro...

E preciso ter cuidado com a instalação dos raingauge no sentido dos mesmos poderem estar mal fixos e registarem valores que não devem.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2019 às 22:54)

Ui, quase a rebentar a escala.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje o dia tem sido de aguaceiros fortes/torrenciais. Merelim até às 17h ia com 24,5mm acumulados.
> 
> ...


As duas últimas estão Adoro ver aquela água toda a cair


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 23:03)

Eco vermelho e trovoada agora em Lavra(Matosinhos)


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2019 às 23:05)

Aqui por Gondomar para já tudo calmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2019 às 23:08)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento 

Edit: já passou. E o acumulado aumentou para os 28,19 mm


----------



## Between (24 Abr 2019 às 23:11)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2019 às 23:13)

Chuva torrencial 
Gondomar
Começou 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 23:15)

Grande estrondo na zona de Espinho!


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2019 às 23:20)

Chuvada muito forte por aqui e com algum granizo a acompanhar, *27 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 23:20)

ACarvalho disse:


> Grande estrondo na zona de Espinho!


Tens a certeza? Nao foi o camião do lixo a passar agora na rua? 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 23:24)

Perguntei à minha família e ninguém ouviu nada. Se der trovoada é a Norte de Valadares e não dá grande estrondo a parrir de lá a quem é de Espinho.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 23:24)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tens a certeza? Nao foi o camião do lixo a passar agora na rua?
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


Tenho. Caiu na Granja, segundo o LightningMaps.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 23:27)

ACarvalho disse:


> Tenho. Caiu na Granja, segundo o LightningMaps.


Mete aqui um print sff, relação entre imagem radar e a descarga elétrica.

Estou à janela à 5 minutos e ainda não vi trovoada nenhuma


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2019 às 23:27)

Vai lá vai...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (24 Abr 2019 às 23:29)

Daqui via se relâmpagos para sul.

Choveu torrencialmente e encheu a minha varanda looool

Neste momento já se vê céu limpo

Virá mais células para o porto?


----------



## ACarvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 23:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mete aqui um print sff, relação entre imagem radar e a descarga elétrica.
> 
> Estou à janela à 5 minutos e ainda não vi trovoada nenhuma
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2019 às 23:36)

Aguaceiro torrencial com granizo e vários raios e respetivas bombas. Um aqui por cima quase me pôs cego


----------



## Stinger (24 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

Agora mesmo


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2019 às 23:40)

Por Gondomar de novo tudo calmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2019 às 23:45)

ACarvalho disse:


>



Obrigado @ACarvalho, agora já percebi porque ninguém ouviu aqui em Espinho, distância e esse relâmpago ter sido fraquinho, só quem estava lá ao pé é que ouviu. Não era melhor meteres a tua localização, São Felix da Marinha ou Granja? grande abraço


----------



## ACarvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 23:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Obrigado @ACarvalho, agora já percebi porque ninguém ouviu aqui em Espinho, distância e esse relâmpago ter sido fraquinho, só quem estava lá ao pé é que ouviu. Não era melhor meteres a tua localização, São Felix da Marinha ou Granja? grande abraço


@Miguel96 , eu não estou próximo de São Félix da Marinha (centro) ou Granja, pelo que não faz sentido. Mas não estou no centro da "Cidade de Espinho", onde estás. :-)


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2019 às 23:59)

Nova trovoada, trovão mesmo agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2019 às 00:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Nova trovoada, trovão mesmo agora!



Confirmo. Penso que até deitou a luz abaixo. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2019 às 00:09)

Eco roxo de precipitação em Vila do Conde


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2019 às 00:13)

Fotos que consegui tirar. Com um frio destes nem me apeteceu sair, foi logo da varanda. 


A certa altura as descargas perderam frequência mas voltou a ativar quando se aproximava de Braga.


A oeste:






















Aqui já virado para SE, dá para ver nas fotos alguns pontos de referência (Sameiro, Monte de Santa Marta)










A estreia na trovoada da nova full frame.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2019 às 00:21)

Boa madrugada!
E que excelente imagens nos trazem!

Tivemos então uma "training line" a afectar algumas zonas já perto das 24h. A trovoada foi forte, mas não com muitos raios.
A chuva a acompanhar, essa, foi curta e intensa.
O vento também soprou moderado com rajadas.
O *acumulado* de 4ª feira ficou nos *38,9 mm*.
O *total mensal* subiu para os *223,2 mm*.

Tactual: 
Hr: 

Deixo aqui o vídeo que fiz na passagem dessa instabilidade que finalizou o dia. Aos *41 seg* a rua ficou muito bem iluminada!:


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2019 às 00:24)

Novos relâmpagos a sul do meu poiso


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Abr 2019 às 00:36)

Raios a S/SW, atmosfera fantasmagórica com a passagem das grandes torres intercaladas com céu estrelado e rajadas de vento...


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 00:54)

Trovão 
Gondomar 
Aguaceiros intensos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2019 às 00:55)

Relâmpago próximo de Gondomar


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 00:55)

Stinger disse:


> Relâmpago próximo de Gondomar


Eu ouvi 
Verdade 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Abr 2019 às 00:56)

Tudo calmo aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2019 às 01:06)

Área de Gondomar agora mesmo






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2019 às 01:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Área de Gondomar agora mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não é bem "agora mesmo". Não esquecer que o radar tem um delay de 15 minutos. 
Ou seja, há 15 minutos a célula apresentava essa assinatura no radar.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2019 às 01:12)

A velocidade das nuvens está tão rápida que o radar com um atraso de 20 minutos não consegue acompanhar. Chuva moderada a forte agora mesmo aqui em Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 01:14)

Esse eco passou aqui em Gondomar 
Nesse momento caiu aguaceiro forte e relâmpagos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 01:55)

Novamente aguaceiros puxados a vento 
11,2 °C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (25 Abr 2019 às 06:09)

Cerca das 4h20




Espinho - 2019/04/25_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (25 Abr 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Mais um aguaceiro com granizo à poucos minutos acompanhado de um trovão. Por volta das 7h mais um aguaceiro com granizo e com 3 relâmpagos. Durante a madrugada também ouvi alguns trovões.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 10:05)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros por vezes com granizo 
Rajadas vento 
Acumulados desde meia noite de 11,1 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,6°C
74% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Abr 2019 às 12:00)

Aguaceiro torrencial com granizo e rajadas de vento fortes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2019 às 12:00)

Trovão


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2019 às 13:35)

Cascata da Serra da Freita cheia de água






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2019 às 13:57)

Por aqui sucedem se aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de rajadas a condizer

Mais uma cortina de chuva a chegar


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 16:00)

Chuva por Gondomar 
12,8°C
Acumulados de 12,4 mm
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2019 às 17:31)

Aguaceiro moderada por Espinho agora mesmo

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (25 Abr 2019 às 18:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cascata da Serra da Freita cheia de água
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Ena!
Fiz parte dos passadiços do Paiva hoje de manhã, rio bem composto. Chuva mais ou menos persistente, uma ou outra aberta que permitiu desfrutar da envolvente. Cheguei a levar com granizo.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 18:49)

Boas, 
Céu nublado, por vezes com abertas de sol 
Máxima de 15,3°C
Atual de 13,4°C
Rajadas de vento quase todo o dia 
Acumulados de 15,4 mm
Dia marcado por regime de aguaceiros e algum granizo 
Humidade relativa de 83% 
1015 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (25 Abr 2019 às 20:09)

Chuva forte no Porto já há cerca de 3 minutos


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 20:18)

Chuva forte por Gondomar : rain

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jkmc (25 Abr 2019 às 20:54)

Gates disse:


> Ena!
> Fiz parte dos passadiços do Paiva hoje de manhã, rio bem composto. Chuva mais ou menos persistente, uma ou outra aberta que permitiu desfrutar da envolvente. Cheguei a levar com granizo.



Que sorte... é um lugar que tenho de visitar um dia !
Parece tao genuino...

A unica coisa que pode me chatear é de encontrar a praga do eucaliptos e mimosas. Espero que nao ha muitos ?
Em algumas fotos que jà vi, parece que estao em alguns lugares mesmo a beira dos paçadiços e do rio. Seria uma pena...

Parace me uma paisagem mais adaptada a arvores autoctonas...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2019 às 21:58)

jkmc disse:


> Que sorte... é um lugar que tenho de visitar um dia !
> Parece tao genuino...
> 
> A unica coisa que pode me chatear é de encontrar a praga do eucaliptos e mimosas. Espero que nao ha muitos ?
> ...


Estão por todo o lado, infelizmente... e mesmo assim vale a pena. Quanto mais não valeria, estivessem aquelas encostas cobertas por um frondoso bosque autóctone...

Aconselho uma visita ao vale do Bestança, não muito longe do Paiva; aposto que terás uma bela surpresa


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2019 às 22:28)

E falando de tempo... hoje foi quase sempre de aguaceiros, com uma exceção apenas e que calhou, naturalmente, com o período em que o radar de Arouca parou para descansar... perfect timing... 

Not... 


Acumulado menor hoje, uns mais modestos 11,68 mm, que a juntar aos 28,4 mm de ontem e aos 23,4 mm de anteontem dá um belo total de *63,48 mm*. Nada mau! 

Ao final do dia tive o "prazer" de levar com um aguaceiro bem forte com granizo, enquanto fotografava aqueles olhos ameaçadores na linha do horizonte... 



Atlantic Sunset. Fontão Beach, 25-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Temperaturas em ascensão, máxima de 14,5ºC hoje e mínima de 8,6ºC. Neste momento 11,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 22:46)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros 
Algum granizo 
Acumulado jeitoso 
21,6 mm
11,9°C 
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2019 às 23:04)

Novo aguaceiro 
Ultrapassei os 200 mm
Mês abril até agora 201,4 mm
Acumulado de hoje 23,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (25 Abr 2019 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão por todo o lado, infelizmente... e mesmo assim vale a pena. Quanto mais não valeria, estivessem aquelas encostas cobertas por um frondoso bosque autóctone...
> 
> Aconselho uma visita ao vale do Bestança, não muito longe do Paiva; aposto que terás uma bela surpresa




Se fizeres canoagem/rafting encontras ainda algumas margens com a flora original, na zona dos passadiços é quase tudo eucalipto... hoje só fui dar uma boleia, aventurei-me 1km e voltei para trás porque tava com a minha filhota e a coisa tava brava 

Oh vê:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Abr 2019 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
Este mês segue com 183.3mm
De momento T *12.9ºC*; Humidade Relativa de* 74%*.
Vento de W com rajadas de *8.6kph*.
Sem chuva. 
Ontem há noite pelos menos 2 aguaceiros intensos com granizo, rajadas de vento forte e trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2019 às 13:49)

Bom dia
Abertas de sol 
Acumulado desde meia noite de 1,8 mm
Temperatura atual de 16,0°C
58% hr
Pressão a 1027 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Abr 2019 às 10:32)

Bom dia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2019 às 20:59)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,2°C
Atual de 20,3°C
58% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2019 às 09:37)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro disperso 
Temperatura atual de 15,9°C
83% hr
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2019 às 21:36)

Boa noite, 
Máxima de 21,5°C
Céu limpo 
Junto ao mar vejo um capacete nuvens / neblina que deve trazer nevoeiro está madrugada
Atual de 14,9°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2019 às 22:03)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia maioritariamente de sol, mas com bastante nebulosidade matinal, ao fim da tarde mais nuvens baixas a entrar pela faixa costeira.

Mínima de *12.4ºc* e máxima *19.1ºc .*

Neste momento está fresco com 12.8ºc, vento NW 16Km/h e 85% HR.

Abril termina com *183.8 mm* acumulados, um total bastante expressivo


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Abr 2019 às 00:56)

Hoje durante a tarde incríveis desenvolvimentos verticais no interior e cogumelos visíveis durante a tarde para o interior.
Instabilidade está de volta toda a semana para o interior com aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Vista Monte da Virgem em Gaia





Vista para Este a partir de Nogueira da Regedoura (Este de Espinho) 











Ainds consegui visualizar a grande célula dd Castelo Branco e Alcains, excelente desenvolvimento vertical e produziu chuva forte e trovoada 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
12,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2019 às 11:07)

Bom dia.

Finalmente a primavera mostra a sua cara, em dias agradáveis, quentes _qb_, e noites frescas.

O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro mas entretanto já começou a levantar nos vales da região.
Aqui em Paços o sol brilha e aquece.
Há nebulosidade alta dispersa mas pouca.
O vento sopra fraco.

No que toca à *precipitação mensal*, o total é de *233,6 mm*.
É um bom valor, depois de meses mais secos. Oxalá que o maio nos traga chuva dentro da média para manter os lençóis freáticos bem abastecidos para o verão.

*Tactual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2019 às 19:36)

Boa noite 
Cá estamos no último dia do mês 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 20,9°C
Mínima de 12,0°C
Atual de 19,3°C
65% hr
Pressão a 1015 hPa
.............
Acumulado mensal de precipitação:

203,3 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2019 às 21:53)

O mês de Abril termina com temperatura bem agradável.
O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 5,6ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC

Tactual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 59%
*​Uma boa noite e um bom feriado.


----------

